# New Puppy



## BlueGiants (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been really, reallydown since losing my Gordon Setter companion, Vicky, 2 weeks ago. And Aries, our other dog, has been so depressed. He keeps looking for her. I think he's really mourning. We're giving him lots of attention, but they always ate breakfast and dinner together... and I've been having to bribe him to eat a little each day.

When we were looking for Vicky, we had to wait over a year.(Last Sunday was my birthday and Rich said he wanted to get me a Gordon puppy, but they areusually really hardto find. And I thought we should wait...) Well, late Sunday evening, we heard from a breeder in Pennsylvania. She heard we had lost Vicky and she has an 8 week old litter, ready to go. And get this, their grandfather was Vicky's dad on one side of the pedigree, on the other-Vicky's Great-grandmother and Great-grandfather show up! Same breeding lines!

She has 3 girls left to pick from, sowe aredrivingto Pennsylvaniaearly (VERY early) Saturday morning to "look". I'm so excited. (Got a new camera for my birthday, so I'll take lots of pictures.) 

I've given it a lot of thought since we knew Vicky would be leaving us. I really wanted to wait a while before getting another dog, told the whole family not to even ask! But hearing about this litter and the lines they come from... and dealing with Aries depression... OK, and mine... I think it's meant to be...


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, wow! That is so exciting. What luck, huh? I hope you guys come home with a puppy :biggrin2:!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 3, 2008)

How exciting!!!! I can't wait to see your new family member!


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

It certainly does sound like fate has a hand in all this. Or, perhaps, Vicky...

I hope you come home Saturday with a new member of your family. And I can't wait to see pictures! I adore Gordon Setters and have always wanted one - they're so beautiful. I'm sure it'll be hard to just pick one!

Good luck and have a safe trip there and back (with your new puppy, of course).


----------



## Jenson (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that is really amazing! Must be meant to be, or you're just very, very lucky!

Have fun "looking"!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 3, 2008)

Cathy, I cannot WAIT to hear about these puppies! It does sound like it's meant to be! Perfect timing for your birthday, and their pedigree! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY late


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 3, 2008)

*Alexah wrote: *


> It certainly does sound like fate has a hand in all this. Or, perhaps, Vicky...


Dumb as it sounds, I swear I think Vicky may have influenced the "powers-that-be". The timing couldn't have been better. You have no idea how much I miss her.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 3, 2008)

Please do share pictures. 
I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures! You should really get one of the puppies since they are blood relatives of Vicky. That is special. Maybe Aries will know that the puppy has some relation to Vicky and will have an even specialer bond to it


----------



## polly (Jul 3, 2008)

I am so happy for you Cathy. This was meant to be and with everything you are always doing you totally deserve it will be waiting for the pictures


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 3, 2008)

It's true, dogs to mourn. When we put our old dane down, our younger dane was lost without her, she'd wander away from the house, looking for her, and was just down. She eventually cheered up, but is now aging mentaly very quick.

I think it'd be a good idea for you to get another dog, for you and your current dog.  I hope you see a pup who steals your heart! Good luck!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 3, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *Alexah wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It certainly does sound like fate has a hand in all this. Or, perhaps, Vicky...
> ...


Just wanted to add to this... There are a lot of people in the world who think that animals after death will help you to heal, by sending a dog/animal to take their place, I never believed it until my sister lost her horse. About a year later we rescued a mare who looks nothing like my sisters mare that passed away, but is very similar personality wise.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

I saw the title of this post and was excited to read the thread..

This is just what you guys need to help the hurt in your hearts...





Take care...

Z


----------



## Leaf (Jul 5, 2008)

Go with your heart - I hope all works out for you in this new adventure!


----------



## trailsend (Jul 5, 2008)

All I have to say is... you better get a puppy! I think it's the right thing to do. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

Yep..i think it's just mean't to be....you need that new little puppy in your life...and i'm one of those believer's that believething's are mean't to happen for a reason.

~Cheryl


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 5, 2008)

We got up at 3:45 this morning and drove down to Pennsylvania. We got there early and got to pick from 4 adorable girls... 8 weeks old....I swear, I would have taken them all if I could have afforded them!

I'd like to introduce Gordon Setter "Windcrest's New York State of Mind", we are calling her Skye... (after the Island of Skyeoff the coast ofScotland). She weighs 13 1/2 lbs. now and should be about 65-70 lbs at maturity.








Very curious lil pup!






Taken with my cell phone...






Riding home on my lap... (I forgot how sweet a puppy smells!)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 5, 2008)

wow, I had JUST replied to this with a "where are the photos???" and got an error...and now I don't have to ask! Tooooooooooooo Precious!!!! I'm so glad you got your puppy!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 5, 2008)

LOOK AT THAT FACE!!!!! She's precious! OMG I am so happy you got her!


----------



## Leaf (Jul 5, 2008)

:yahoo:



Hey! Where's mine?


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 6, 2008)

Yay! Puppy!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 6, 2008)

SO CUTE!! I may just have to come and puppynap her! She is adorable!!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 6, 2008)

Gah!
Cuteness!

More pictures as she grows, please!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 6, 2008)

She is adorable! I love her name too! So precious!

Emily


----------



## trailsend (Jul 6, 2008)

How adorable! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Alexah (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your newest addition! She's gorgeous and I, too, love her name. I had been wondering whether you got your puppy this weekend and now I see you did and I'm so happy for you! She really is precious and I'm sure she'll be offering up tons of love (and trouble) now and in the future!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh wow! How precious is she? What a little sweetheart.

I am so pleased that another puppy 'found' you. I am sure that Vicky felt yours and Aries pain, and had a part to play in this - there are too many coincidences otherwise. What does Aries think to the new addition?

Jan


----------



## Becca (Jul 7, 2008)

OHIGOSH WHAT A GORGEOUS LITTLE DOG!

So so so pretty such pretty little ears - sucha pretty little nose AWWH

I want her :biggrin2:


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 7, 2008)

awww what a sweet little face

congrats


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 7, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Vicky. Congratulations on the newest addition, very cute, and what a face :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Jul 7, 2008)

She is absoluely gorgeous Cathy you must be over the moon  I am so pleased you got her :hug:


----------



## myheart (Jul 7, 2008)

Ohhhhh!!! Puppy breath!!!! Puppies just have that "new baby" smell to them.She is gorgeous!!! It is hard to believe you only came home with one....

Congrats on the new baby!!! :stork:

myheart


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness - what a face!!! so cute!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 8, 2008)

How's she doing, Cathy? I just love puppies so much! She has that pathetic, sweet, look that would get her anything her little heart desires from me!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 10, 2008)

New photo's of my puppy, Skye...

*Skye meets the garden angel... (...finally something smaller than me!)
*






*Curious Puppy... (Wonder how this stuff tastes?)
*





*Tired Puppy.... (Gotta have my beauty rest.)
*


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 11, 2008)

:inlove:Totally adorable. Looks like she is making herself at home

Jan


----------



## trailsend (Jul 11, 2008)

Aww so adorable!! That last picture is just precious... they are so sweet when they are sleeping


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 21, 2008)

Yesterday, we drove my daughter upstate to summer camp... (my turn to worry!). This is Skye on the ride up....






This is Aries, my 'lil boy Gordon...






And this is how "we" rode home... my husband asleep with Skye... asleep on his lap. (Life is tough!) You have no idea how I took this photo while driving on the Interstate! LOL!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 21, 2008)

The pictures are adorable!

My carpool driver (who drove us from Cornell to our research site), last summer when I was at Cornell (in upstate NY) had a german shepherd puppy named Aries.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 23, 2008)

Such cute pictures. Has Skye helped Aries over the loss of Vicky? they certainly seem to get along OK 

Jan


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 23, 2008)

Right now, she annoys the heck out of him. But he's been pretty good about it. He'll play with her as long as his patience holds out, then he walks away. 

He is acting a little "off". Has become very "needy" if thats the right word. Is afraid to let us out of his sight. Sits right under my chair at the computer or the dinner table. Sleeps right up against me all night long... (tough in this heat we've been having!) Greets me when I get home from work, like I've been gone for 6 days instead of 6 hours... I know they have no concept of time butIknow its fromVicky going away and not coming back. I'm spending lots of extra time with him. He comes in the car with me (loves that!), I take him on walks without Skye (likes that too!). So I'm sure he'll come around. He just needs time.

Now this is weird... Last night,I dreamt of Vicky and woke up. I sat up and thought I feltVicky standing next to my bed. And Aries was sitting up on the edge of the bed, staring at "nothing" in the darkness right where I thought Vicky was. He was trembling and making very quiet, whimpering noises... then he came over to me and started licking me and nudging me... I ended up holding him for about 20 minutes til he calmed down and went back to sleep. I know you'll think I'm nuts... and I'm OK with that... (LOL!) but I think Vicky wanted to let us know that everything was OK. Her presence was peaceful and Ifelt like Aries was happy this morning. (So now you know I've totally lost it...)


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby! I've only ever seen one Gordon in person and it was an absolute doll. We do get a lot of english setters into board, though, which surprises me. I never thought of them as being "popular". 

But about seeing Vicky, you're not crazy at all. We constantly hear our late dane (she passed two years ago) bark. I see cats out of the corners of my eyes. Sometimes I'll hear or smell or touch something and I feel them near me suddenly. 

I hope the new baby girl is helping you heal. As Sonja Fitzpatrick says (I probably spelled her name wrong.) You never get over them, you just get used to living without them. 

Best wishes!

Jordan


----------



## polly (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe she needed to tell him it was ok and not to worry when you are gone for a few hours. He is beautiful and so is she I love the pic of her asleep with your husband. They are beautiful dogs Kathy


----------

